# ترنيمه لاخواتنا المقبلين على الزواج



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمه جميله اوى لاى حد مقبل على الزواج ياريت تسمعوها تقولوا رايكم فيها 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72172890/c004b78a/___.html
الترنيمه اسمها الله الى عم يجمعنا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طووووويب انا مش مقبلة على حاجة بس هسمعها بردو ههههههههه ميرسى يا موفى جارى التحميل​*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جارىالتحميل يا باشا مشكرين الف شكر جدا ليك على الترنيمة دى اعتقد انى سمعتها قبل كدة


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعاا ممكن ربنا يباركك يا بنت العدراء


----------



## الامير الحزين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك    اضافة معلومة  الترنيمة موجودة فى البوم تعبت من الضياع  للمرنم ايمن كفرونى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لاضافه الامير الحزين
صح انت حزين ليه ده انت فى منتدى كل حب وسلام


----------



## girgis (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا مقبل بس كمان سنة حلووووة اوى وربنا يبركك كتير اوى ياموفى ميكر ويعوض تعب محبتك  (اذكرنى فى صلواتك انا وخطيبتى)
*


----------



## girgis (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا االامير الحزين موجودة فى شريط تعبت من الضياع واول مرة اخد بالى منها بس ده بردوا لايقللل من مجهود موفى ميكر  ربنا يبرككم انتوا الاتنين
*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا معاك يا جرجس انت وخطيبتك واوعى تنسى اعضاء المنتدى تعزمهم فى الفرح هما 58 الف عضو بس وربنا يباركك لو عزمت عائلتهم كمان 
هههههههههههههههههه
ده انت هتتكلف لما تقول يا بس
شكراا على الردود


----------



## ham (18 أكتوبر 2009)

حلوة اوى اوى الترنيمه دى


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

فى موضوع مخصص هنا لترانيم الخطوبة والزواج والترنيمة موجوده هنا 
يغلق لتكرار ​


----------

